# US Consumption of Renewable Energy Grows 2 Percent



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Renewables still account for only 9 percent of total power generation, with wind experiencing growth of 26 pct between 2004 and 2005, while biofuel grew 15 pct.

More...


----------

